
The largest public companies taking payroll loans meant for small businesses - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/21/large-public-companies-are-taking-small-businesses-payroll-loans.html
======
DataWorker
If they are big in the sense of having a lot of employees then this is good
news. If they are heavily capitalized low employee count businesses like a lot
of tech startups, then that’s a bad thing.

~~~
hadtodoit
Unfortunately I agree here. We're not out to save as many small businesses as
possible, but jobs. If we want so save small businesses, we need to earmark
more money for small businesses _only_ ; especially should this extend beyond
April.

------
djohnston
Pure profit maximizing behavior is devoid of morals or conscious reflection,
so this behavior isn't surprising. If the govt didn't want this to happen they
wouldn't have allowed it to, it's not like they didn't see this coming.

~~~
qppo
edit: I'd argue that this isn't devoid of morality since it's literally a zero
sum game, and the negative externalities are pretty clear. Making money at
someone else's expense is definitely a moral quandary.

